# Fisher Frame Plates



## bmbjmck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello,
I have been plowing with a ford ranger for 7 years and this winter finally did the tranny in. I have a 1990 ford ranger reg cab with 60500 miles on it! My driveway is 110 yards long. I am thinking of buying a 1994-1996 ford f150 automatic with a 302 v-8. I was wondering if anyone knew where I might be able to find the frame mounting plates for the truck and the necessary wiring. I am looking at the mm1 or mm2 set up with a 7 1/2 blade or 8' blade.
Also I was wondering if the frame plates are the same for the mm1 and mm2 set ups.
Thank You!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

the push plates on the truck are the same for mm1 and mm2. you could check craigslist or ebay or go to the fisher dealer for parts


----------

